

Ask HN: What skills for Google? - reggie2012

I want to work for Google as a non software engineer capacity.<p>What are the most important skills/experiences?<p>What languages/tools should I be 100% with? (SQL, etc)<p>Curious,
Reggie
======
paulhauggis
So, do you want to be a DB admin then?

